# Cleethorpes - 24th - 29th July 2008



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

To be held at the Tertia Trust site in Humberston, Cleethorpes in July. Room for 30 mh's. Quite basic facilities, water tap, dump point, basic toilet block, no EHU or showers. £8 per night. All grass, but quite firm, have had RV's on there with no problems. Within easy reach of the Cleethorpes attractions and beach. A bus ride away from Grimsby and all its shops!

I want to hold a fancy dress party on the Saturday night. I would like peoples opinions on this and offers of help. I would like to put a buffet on too, but this will have to be a team effort!

Lodge your interest and suggestions.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=170

Saturday night get together buffet info attached:


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Looks good Shane, I'm going to have to check with the old calender now, Its filling fast now as I'm roped into three already :lol: 
i'll get back to you soon though.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Come on guys... this will be a fantastic little get together!


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Shane we would have come, 

but you will be pleased to know we are in France that week.

Richard...


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

You now have 3 units for your rally, I would have booked earlier but I didnt see it on the rally meets calandar. I cancelled Chatsworth so plenty of people need to attend


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

lucy2 said:


> You now have 3 units for your rally, I would have booked earlier but I didnt see it on the rally meets calandar. I cancelled Chatsworth so plenty of people need to attend


Nice to see you on board!


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Hi Shane,
Have registered our interest,will confirm later when we know whether we we will be bringing our granddaughter or not.We will help out with the buffet as usual.

Regards Terry.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Work as usual gets in the way. 

Dougie.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Cleethorpes by the sea*

Greetings,

We'll be there Shane, should have the motor in plenty of time, just got to save up now to fill the fuel tank up!!

Fancy dress? I will have to think about this!


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

hippypair said:


> Hi Shane,
> Have registered our interest,will confirm later when we know whether we we will be bringing our granddaughter or not.We will help out with the buffet as usual.
> 
> Regards Terry.


It would be lovely to see you both, hope your doing ok.

Shane & Sal x


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

asprn said:


> Work as usual gets in the way.
> 
> Dougie.


Oh thats a downer Dougie :-(


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: Cleethorpes by the sea*



Humber-Traveller said:


> Greetings,
> 
> We'll be there Shane, should have the motor in plenty of time, just got to save up now to fill the fuel tank up!!
> 
> Fancy dress? I will have to think about this!


Fancy dress... you can get really good costumes off ebay really cheap, cheaper than making or hiring them. I got a robin hood costume for under £15 and its brilliant.

Be good to see you both, will have the kettle on for ya, seen as its a bit of a drive for you! :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Still plenty of room on this rally folks so come on and join Shane and the gang at Cleethorpes. 

The site is really a nice place with plenty of nice doggie walks and you can walk through the woods to get into Cleethorpes and once on the main road turn left for the nearest pub if my memory serves me well :lol: and also a fish and chip shop :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

are we too late? perhaps we'll turn up and see.
Pat


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

patp said:


> are we too late? perhaps we'll turn up and see.
> Pat


Pat dear its not till July 24th :roll: you have plenty of time to get there :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Definetly not too late! Get your self booked down, we'll see you there!


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

From the PM I've got, I think they are on there way down now! Does anyone have a phone number for this user?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh gaud Shane I do hope not :lol: lets hope they find somewhere to park up alright if they have gone this weekend.

The date for this rally is 24th to 29th JULY folks and Shane would like a few more to attend please.


Jacquie


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Just had a PM, they did come over to find us not there, but stayed over somewhere for a few days! D'oh!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

OK OK I own up! It was all my fault. Didn't have me glasses on and thought it was 24th to 29th of JUNE. Not a crime is it??

Anyway the owner of the site let us stay for a couple of days so we did and very nice it was too. Well to be honest we paid for four days and then got a call from a friend in distress and had to hare off home and help them out.

Looking forward to a wholly more restful time in July.

Pat


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pat

Glad it all worked out for you ok it is very peaceful there isn't it



Jacquie


----------



## craigy (Aug 29, 2005)

*Rally at Cleethorpes*

Have provisionally booked for above rally but have never been to one of your rallies before. Do you have to go for all 6 days, if so impossible because of work committments. Was thinking just about the Saturday night but possibly the Friday as well. We only live in Grimsby but take our dogs to that area every Sunday morning that we are not away in van. We always say that if we didn't live nearby it would be a good place to go for the weekend. If it is ok just for Saturday would be happy to help or contribute to buffet but find thought of fancy dress a bit daunting. Is the fancy dress a definite? Do we pay on site, am a bit confused about procedure?


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: Rally at Cleethorpes*



craigy said:


> Have provisionally booked for above rally but have never been to one of your rallies before. Do you have to go for all 6 days, if so impossible because of work committments. Was thinking just about the Saturday night but possibly the Friday as well. We only live in Grimsby but take our dogs to that area every Sunday morning that we are not away in van. We always say that if we didn't live nearby it would be a good place to go for the weekend. If it is ok just for Saturday would be happy to help or contribute to buffet but find thought of fancy dress a bit daunting. Is the fancy dress a definite? Do we pay on site, am a bit confused about procedure?


You can come for however long you like. Just turn up and pay for the number of nights you stay. We'll be there, just come over and find us when you arrive.

Fancy dress is optional! :lol:

Help with buffet is something we do need! I'd like all those who would like to participate in the eating to contribute something (food/drink). Can we start a list of things that people would like to bring along??


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi Shane,

We've got our fancy dress outfits all sorted, what kinds of food do you have in mind? I could make a couple of quiches if that is the kind of thing you mean.
Really looking forward to it.

Tina


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Tina

Thats just what I mean... if everyone brings something, it should be quite a buffet. I'll start a small list soon.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Buffet list now on the first post of this thread... (go to page one!)


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more joining Shane and Sally at Cleethorpes :?

We are actually in the area now and the site is very nice at Tertia Trust you can walk through the woods to get on to the main front at Cleethorpes.



Jacquie


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Im trying to organise a marquee... the weather isn't so good at the moment!


----------



## caz_cat (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi

Booked provisionally, but need to offload some visiting relatives before we can confirm.
Will look at the Buffet list nearer the date and contribute.

Looking forward to it

caz_cat


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Look forward to seeing you caz_cat

I have a problem folks... we can have a lovely marquee, but its in Devon. Is anyone down that way that could pick it up for us?


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

We have just about sorted the marquee!

Can anyone who would like to help/contribute to the sat night buffet please let me know.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Cleethorpes*

Greetings,

We would like to contribute some grub Shane, but will let you know nearer the time.

Just filled up with diesel at Tesco's, just hope we've got enough!  Years ago we could have bought a car for less than a fill up of fuel!

Should be a good weekend, I have booked the sunshine.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks Peter


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Hi Shane,
For the saturday evening buffet Pat has said she will make Potato salad and also supply Morocan spicy chicken bites and of course a Cake  .
Thought I would mention we will be bringing our granddaughter with us.
Looking forward to seeing all again and pleased that Peter has ordered the sunshine :lol: :roll: 

Regards Terry.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I won't inflict my cooking on anyone but can make sandwiches and cheese and biscuits :lol: 
Pat


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Pat im sure your cooking isn't that bad! lol

Shall I stick you down for sandwiches then?


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Can anyone else attending who would like to take part in the food please let me know your contribution. Thanks!


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Hi Shane ,
Have you updated the food list?
Terry.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Yep, did that earlier Terry


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yep - I usually can't spoil sandwiches so put me down for them.
Pat


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I see we have a few kids attending. I now have outdoor games for the kids (and big kids!).

Inflatable Connect4

Giant Snakes & Ladders

Giant baseball bat and foam ball

If anyone has any suitable outdoor toys, we'd love to play!


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

*Humberston Do with Snelly*

Hi Shane!

I've just checked the _a la carte menu_ and can't see Pork Pies. So we'll deal with those, and some more flans, and lots of other things that Auntie Sandra hasn't agreed to yet!! :roll: :lol:


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: Humberston Do with Snelly*



UncleNorm said:


> Hi Shane!
> 
> I've just checked the _a la carte menu_ and can't see Pork Pies. So we'll deal with those, and some more flans, and lots of other things that Auntie Sandra hasn't agreed to yet!! :roll: :lol:


Thank you, will add em to the list!


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Aw Snelly wish we could come - I love anything you can blow up and smack with a bat! 8O 

We going to Southport though..... sigh...... all these events and so little time - ho hum!


Greenie


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Its ok, we'll meet up one day and you can smack me with a giant oversized bat...


----------



## craigy (Aug 29, 2005)

*Buffet List*

Put me down for chicken drumsticks and I will make a trifle. Looking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Cleethorpes*

Greetings,

Put us down for some keftedes Shane, only really Greek meat balls (rissoles), may find something to go with them!


----------



## caz_cat (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi

Have checked out the buffet list and happy to contribute Smoked Salmon Bites, Cheese Straws, Nuts and Crisps.

Thanks
Carol & Noel
caz_cat


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

List updated... we could do with some more sandwiches I think...

Weather is looking fantastic for our rally!! Here's to hoping!


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

As we have only just joined after recently buying our MH we are complete newbies.

Can we still join this meet? 
There will be me and My Mrs and 2 Kids. We can get over Friday after work if thats OK.

We are used to attending car club rallies and meets and will contribute to the buffet.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Jezport said:


> As we have only just joined after recently buying our MH we are complete newbies.
> 
> Can we still join this meet?
> There will be me and My Mrs and 2 Kids. We can get over Friday after work if thats OK.
> ...


Absolutely! We'd love to see you!

Just let me know your contribution for the food... (I could do with some more sandwiches?) The list is on the very first post of this thread.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Snelly said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> > As we have only just joined after recently buying our MH we are complete newbies.
> ...


  Will do. I will speak to my wife and sort out what we will bring


----------



## craigy (Aug 29, 2005)

*food list*

Sorry, can't do trifle as a decent size one won,t fit in my little fridge..Whoops!! If we need more sandwiches will do some of those. Will do some egg mayonnaise and some ham if that's ok as well as chicken drumsticks.

Hope to arrive Friday night but will depend on how late my husband is getting back from work.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I have booked the MH in for a service tomorrow and if all goes ok (fingers crossed) We will be coming Friday straight after work.

We are looking forward to our first meet


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: food list*



craigy said:


> Sorry, can't do trifle as a decent size one won,t fit in my little fridge..Whoops!! If we need more sandwiches will do some of those. Will do some egg mayonnaise and some ham if that's ok as well as chicken drumsticks.
> 
> Hope to arrive Friday night but will depend on how late my husband is getting back from work.


I've amended the food list, will be good to see you all.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Jezport said:


> I have booked the MH in for a service tomorrow and if all goes ok (fingers crossed) We will be coming Friday straight after work.
> 
> We are looking forward to our first meet


We'll see you when you arrive, im sure all will be well with the service.


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Food table is sounding excellent, how many of you are going to be in fancy dress too???


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Cleethorpes*

Greetings



> Food table is sounding excellent, how many of you are going to be in fancy dress too???


I am coming as a motorhome driver Tina! and Chris is coming as a motorhome drivers wife


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Me Sal and the boys will be dressed up.


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

So will we Shane, Glenn is out getting bubble mix for his sword as I type... :roll: 

Tina


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Looks like Jessica and I have had an eleventh hour reprieve and the eye-oh-tolla (as we are rapidly starting to refer to Shona as) has granted us her kind permission to join you all.

If you like I will work on her and get her to make her very famous Bombay Potatoe. So far everyone has enjoyed it and no one has died of it :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> Looks like Jessica and I have had an eleventh hour reprieve and the eye-oh-tolla (as we are rapidly starting to refer to Shona as) has granted us her kind permission to join you all.
> 
> ...


Will be good to see you all! I've added your contribution to the food list.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Well after failing to be able to borrow a marquee, i've decided to buy one. Thinking is i'll be able to use it for other things (and rallies).

You can all thank Stew & Shona (Artona) who have kindly offered (with some arm bending) to pick it up from Hull on their way down to us.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Got the van back, all serviced and running good.

What are we doing about drinks? I could bring some if required.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Jezport said:


> Got the van back, all serviced and running good.
> 
> What are we doing about drinks? I could bring some if required.


Its a case of bringing whatever your tipple is!

Don't forget your fancy dress costumes! :lol: It's ok, its optional, only for those wanting to!

Good news on the mh! Hope it wasn't too many pennies.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Im going to be at Tertia Trust from about 10:30am Thursday. Here's my mobile number for those who choose to get lost or have problems!

07920 463003


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Pat and I and grandaughter will be dressing up,can you guess what we will be coming as? :roll: :lol: .
Looking foward to another SHANE special.

See you all soon,
Terry.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

hippypair said:


> SHANE special


I think thats a polite way of saying something else... :lol:


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Shane, sorry we cannot make your rally as we will be away but we wish you a great weekend of fun and that the weather is kind for you all.

Hope too see you sometime soon.

bob


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Bob would of been great to see you both, but nevermind, im sure we'll cross paths soon!


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Map - hopefully!

Please be aware that you MUST access via Tetney Rd Humberston, the other end of South Sea Lane (Sea end) is blocked off.

http://www.multimap.com/maps/?qs=DN36+4JK&countryCode=GB#map=53.52828,0.00251|17|4&loc=GB:53.52851:0.00188:17|south%20sea%20lane%20humberston|

Sorry the forum doesn't like this link, you will have to copy and paste the whole thing into your browser.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Cleethorpes*

Greetings,

This link should be OK Shane. Tertia trust


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Its worth saying that the last mile is down a single track, concrete road. Do not worry you are on the right road. Just as it turns to the right the entrance to tertia is on the left


stew


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Peter

Just looked at the map Peter and I think it is very slightly out. Best get Shane to confirm but whilst the pstcode is pointing to the right of the road I think the site is on the left, probably down to postcodes.

Can you confirm please Shane?


stew


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Peter's map is more or less right... TT is on the left hand side of the road, not the right as that pointer is.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Thanks for confirming Shane


stew


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Cleethorpes (Humberston)*

Greetings,

I can confirm that the weather here at Humberston is great, sunshine, warm and no wind, the forecast is also good for the weekend.

Just getting my 'van filled up with water, plenty of diesel, got to go shopping in the morning for some provisions for the weekend.

Yes, the entrance is on the left as the road bends on the map, unfortunately that arrow is what Google used for the Tertia Trust.

See you all down there!!


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

It really is going to be a cracking 5 days at the seaside. If your reading this and still toying with the idea of attending, get off the computer and get the van ready! Come join us and 15 other MHF'ers, we'd love to see you. If you want to chat with me to check availability or have questions: 07920 463003

Come on, its £8 a night! Defy the credit crunch, lets have some fun! Enjoy the few days of summer we have left.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Well we are there. Shane is here, Peter (Humbertraveller) is here and its looking really good

stew


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Auntie Sandra and I are just packing up the grandsons, ready for their return to the US. Then we'll have lunch, then we'll be on our way, rejoicing. :lol: 

I shall, of course, have to carefully plan the route! :lol: It's a long journey, all of 15 miles, along the best roads in NE Lincs (NOT!).

See you soon.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

ooh am dead jealous - am wanting to go now now now but not going till Monday and then Southport for following weekend - grreeeeen with envy.

Hope you have a good time and weather is looking cracking gromit!

Enjoy

Greenie with envy!


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi everyone

You lot must have been really good in a former life to get this great weather for your rally :lol: 

Hope you all have a lovely weekend and looking forward to seeing some of you at Southport next week, so don't use up all the sunshine will you!


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I cant wait to set off to join you. I finish work at 5 on Friday and will get straight off.


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

Just loaded up the fridge,freezer. Got 2 big BBQ,s with us so bring along food to cook. Put in a couple of crates of cheap french booze ( 6%) but not falling over type a nice drink ( for lads).Oh and a bottle of wine for ladies ( maybe 2 bottles). Will leave leeds( work) at 4pm should be with you at about 6PM ish look forward to seeing you all

Chris ( Renault Lunar Premier Reg J10 CJP)


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi










The field is filling up nicely with about 7 vans here now. It will be nice to see everyone else turn up tomorrow.










The beach is about a ten minute walk but is well worth it

There is room for more if anyone fancies a weekend away

stew


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 are you using a 3G dongle is it a good signal?????


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

I have not tried the 3 dongle yet as the vodaphone came in at a cracking 7.2mbps. I reckon Three chould be ok but can't say for certain. If you hang on I will try it


stew


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Yep you should be ok with Three


stew


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> Yep you should be ok with Three
> 
> stew


Thanks see you tomorrow regards chris


----------



## amander (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi

I only joined the forum yesterday and also signed up for the rally. (I am a complete newbie - only bought my motorhome on saturday so this is not only my first meet but also my first overnight outing - cant wait!!!).

I will hopefully be joining you tomorrow - if not it will be saturday. I have been reading the posts re this meet and note that food is being arranged for sat night - what should I bring? Dont think I can rustle up a fancy dress outfit at this late stage so think I will come as a middle aged lady motorhomer!

Anyway look forward to seeing you all tomorrow.

Amanda


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Amanda it will be a pleasure to see you.

Yesterday I got a really bad sun tan, pack sun cream! :lol:

See you all soon, those who are travelling today. Look out for the red van and junky caravan when you arrive.


----------



## craigy (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi everybody!!

Husband not back from work yet so won't come until tomorrow morning now.
Save us a place.

Craigy


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi All
Let me be the 1st with a live report from Cleethorpe as it happens the sun is out ,we are all meeting at Snelly,s at 7pm with food & drink. Snelly has not stopped working from last night when we arrived till about 5 mins ago. Thanks for a well organised event, great location great weather thanks to all


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

What an awesome evening. The buffet was outstanding thanks to everyones contribution. We also had a little suprise for one of our members, who thought maybe they had escaped without anyone noticing it was their birthday!

The weather has been red hot, couldn't of wished for better really.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Here's the birthday boy


stew


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

As we were in the area we decided to pop down to Shane's rally for a couple of days so glad we did, great weather, great company, sorry we had to bunk off today to get to Blackpool, and apologies to all for the row the Yorkshire Terrorists made :roll: :lol: 

Thanks Shane & Sally hope to see you all again soon.



Jacquie & John


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

LadyJ said:


> As we were in the area we decided to pop down to Shane's rally for a couple of days so glad we did, great weather, great company, sorry we had to bunk off today to get to Blackpool, and apologies to all for the row the Yorkshire Terrorists made :roll: :lol:
> 
> Thanks Shane & Sally hope to see you all again soon.
> 
> Jacquie & John


Guess its 1 all in generators versus dogs


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

lucy2 said:


> Jacquie & John


Guess its 1 all in generators versus dogs[/quote]

Oh very funny Chris but at least they don't yap for hours on end :lol: :lol: only if something annoys them :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

LadyJ said:


> lucy2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jacquie & John
> ...


Oh very funny Chris but at least they don't yap for hours on end :lol: :lol: only if something annoys them :lol:

Jacquie[/quote] I agree , perhaps somebody was hanging around????


----------



## craigy (Aug 29, 2005)

*Thanks*

Hi everybody! This was our first rally and we had a great time. 
Everybody was so friendly and the weather was brilliant. Had to leave this afternoon as husband at work this evening but have just booked to attend bank holiday rally at Tatton. Noticed some of you are booked on that one and hope to see you there.

Have a great summer.

Iain & Judy


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

What a great first rally for us. A great atmosphere and we made lots of new friends. We look forward to our next one.

And a big thanks to Snelly and everyone who helped make such a good weekend.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Cleethorpes*

Greetings,

Got back from the rally after a long drive home, I am exhausted now!! :lol: :lol:

A great weekend, great weather and met some nice new people along with old friends, well by old I meant in time, not in age!! 

Lovely choice of home prepared food on Saturday night and some great fancy dress, I went as a motorhome driver!

Looking forward to our next mfh event, van back to Coventry for work next week after Southport.


----------



## amander (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi All
I too have just returned from Cleethorpes and my very first rally. I have had a lovely time and met some wonderful people. 
Thank you so much for all your help and particularly Shane and Sally for organising the rally.
I am now going to book for Southport this weekend so will hopefully meet up with my new motorhoming friends again!!!
See you all again soon
Amanda


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

We are off today. Enjoyed a very nice communial chinese meal yesterday evening with those that were left.

Many thanks for organising Shane and Sally and thatnks for everyone who came and made it a great weekend.

I have created an album and put in a few photos. Please feel free to add to it.

click here to go to the photos

stew


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh no! Missed the chinese! 

We too had a wonderful time with great company. Thanks to Shane and Sally for organising it. 

Now in Kent at a CL costing £2 per night. I might be persuaded to pass on the details for a consideration :lol: 

Jacqie's dogs had competion from our mutt's howling  

Pat


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

We had a great time, many thanks to Shane and Sally for organising it and finding such a nice place to get together in.
Everything from the buffet on Saturday, the Chinese meal last night and all the giggles and fun from start to finish, Yorkie Terrorists and Howling Mutts, renewing friendships and making new ones, even the mozzie bites didn't dampen peoples enthusiasm.
Until the next time

Tina & Glenn


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

*Snelly's do...*

Auntie Sandra and I have just got back after an arduous journey from Humberston. :roll:

From start to finish, Shane and Sally's do was wonderful in every respect... people, humour, weather, food, wine, children, dogs, batteries, solar panels, satellite dishes, inverters... Yep, wonderful! 

A special thank you to the Snell family for the way they 'adopted' our grandsons, Matthew and Ben, who are now back home in the USA. 

Roll on the next event at Southport.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

~Thank you Tina Glenn Norm and Sandra for your kind words. We really enjoyed it too, lovely company!


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Would like to add our thanks to Sally and Shane for a great Rally.
We,and that includes our granddaughter had a very enjoyable time.It was nice to meet up with old friends and to make new ones.Everyone made such a great effort with food and fancy dress to ensure the saturday evening was a success.
Terry.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

hippypair said:


> Would like to add our thanks to Sally and Shane for a great Rally.
> We,and that includes our granddaughter had a very enjoyable time.It was nice to meet up with old friends and to make new ones.Everyone made such a great effort with food and fancy dress to ensure the saturday evening was a success.
> Terry.


It was a pleasure having you. We look forward to seeing you again. Take care.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Cleethorpes*

Greetings,

Both Chris and I enjoyed the site and also the nice travelling distance, we look forward to our next rally in North East Lincolnshire, maybe Shane could organise a rally in this area for New Years Eve!

Both Shane and Sally carry out a great job in organising these events, we have enjoyed our previous visits to Brandy Wharf over the last two years, but don't know if this is an option this year.

We enjoy the communal banquet or buffet and thus gives motorhomers a chance to meet other people and feel welcome.


----------

